# Blue Gourami instant color morph



## jaycup13 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hello all!!!

First off here are my "stats" haha. 

1- 55 gallon standard tank with a bio wheel 330, all glass 200W heater. Small power head pushing heater water around and waving a gorgeous java fern. Extremely well planted tank with all the hiding places I...or they, could EVER ask for. standard 1/4 gravel substrate. Amm 0 nitrite 0 nitrate 5ppm pH 7.3 good light. 2 gourami, 1 pleco, 1 striped raphel cat(my fav) 1 9 inch rope fish(my other fav) 1 black skirt, 1 red eye, 3 zebras, 1 tiny white cloud nobody ate..a child among giants.

1- 10 gallon tank with aga tech filter. 50W heater. 1/4 gavel. well planted "hospital" tank. few big snails, couple zebra dan. good light. Amm 0 Nitrite 0 nitrate 0-1, pH 6.4

1- 10 gallon hex tank. tetra heater and filter. Well planted, couple snails. Amm 0 nitrite 0 nitrate 3. this tank is pretty much just for plants.

SO HERE IS THE PROBLEM. I have a gold and a blue gourami. Last night i went to bed around 11 and took a real good look at the fish before i went to sleep(like always) The blue gourami was looking great with dark blue light blue stripes and a gold dust look. They are truly gorgeous. So i woke up this morning around 10 or so and went down to look at the fish. The blue gourami had lost almost all his body color, while still retaining a light blue hue. His Face however, was split 50/50 with the most deep dark blue(the eye black as well) and the other half was the blue hue. He has been swimming as normal and eating like a tiger. I notice 1 small red dot on his body. The day before this happened i introduced the striped rahpel to the 55. I don't think the red dot is an injury. SO BASICALLY i have no idea what happened to him. Can anyone help??????? I have taken the blue gourami out of the 55 and put him into the 10 gal hospital tank. what should i do? whats wrong with him?? Any help, advise, or comments(unless they are negative and nonproductive) are much appreciated. By the way. Everyone else in the 55 is happy, active, and hungry as usual. Just an out of the blue freaky blue.


Jake


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

It seems your gourami may have damaged some of its nerves on the side of its face hence the darker color on the side. It can't be your water parameters since they're in safe levels. It might have been stressed and bumped into things.

As for the red dot, it could be bloodshot caused by intenral injury from bullying by other fish and bumping into objects.


----------

